# MAC - Pro Loose Beauty Powders and Reflects Glitters Swatches -Sept 07



## talk2mesun (Oct 16, 2007)

I have no access to a pro store so I have to go by yall's swatches in order to purchase by phone.

BEAUTY POWDERS
Paperwhite
Drizzlegold
Micro Pink
Natural Flare
Lightly Lilac
Daisydust
Dancing Light
Peach Haze

REFLECTS GLITTERS
Reflects Copper
Reflects Bronze
Reflects Purple Duo
Reflects Turquatic
Reflects Blackened Red
Reflects Rust
Reflects Transparent Pink
Reflects Transparent Teal
Reflects Very Pink
Reflects Antiqued Gold


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: MAC - New Pro Loose Beauty Powders and Reflects Glitters Swatches -Sept 07*

Place all your *Pro Line Beauty Powders and Reflects Glitter* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! *For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.*

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.





This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the Pro Line discussion thread. For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the  Pro Line Beauty Powders and Reflects Glitter.


----------



## sora (Oct 18, 2007)

sry the swatches are kinda sloppy
hth =D


----------



## PinkTreat (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## snowkei (Nov 6, 2007)




----------

